# Hunting Slingshots



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Here are my current hunting slingshots. I carry both when on a hunt.

The first is a Flippinout that I bought at the ECST, it is strapped with 7/8x5/8x 6" long,inside fork face to pouch tie .030 single latex. mostly for birds.
.375 lead 175FPS
3/8" steel 195FPS
.310 lead 205FPS

Number two is a homemade boardcut of Red Okd with an Apple Palmswell, it wears double .030" latex bands, 7/8x5/8x 7"long inside fork face to pouch tie.
.375Lead 185FPS
.45 lead 170FPS

I always thought my draw length was 30" but we measured it at the last LI shoot and it is actually only 27/27 1/2". With some of the semi butterfly draws of the fellow hunters here, more speed would be expected, however both slings have put meat in the pot for me and deliver killing impact with the lead balls.

Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've gotta get some latex. Great shooters.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great shooters


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep and at that speed the bands last longer and they are more comfortable to shoot. The .375 lead at 185 FPS gives 6 FPE (foot pounds energy) and the 45 caliper at 175 FPS gives 8.84 FPE. That is adequate energy to kill rabbits and squirrels. -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting stuff, Philly!
Thanks for sharing and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like two nice shooters ! Flippinouts' work is right up there with Jim Harris for quality and good looks too.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing man its good to know you don't have to use crazy heavey bands and weighted shoot to take down game


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

srs-45 said:


> Thanks for sharing man its good to know you don't have to use crazy heavey bands and weighted shoot to take down game


Have you seen my hunting vid? Hunting and Gathering it's called. I use that set-up all the time.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks for sharing man its good to know you don't have to use crazy heavey bands and weighted shoot to take down game


Have you seen my hunting vid? Hunting and Gathering it's called. I use that set-up all the time.
[/quote]
Yes, I have seen your video WCDB, nice job and a great spot you have for a hunt. You don't need blinding speed to take small game, just enough to deliver the proper size and weight ball with enough energy for a killing shot. Hunters in the UK are using Squares and .45 cal lead and larger to take all types of game and I believe they are probably at the same speed as what I get with the flats, maybe less. Frogman uses very heavy Sabots, 300 Grs at moderate speed and his kill record speaks for itself. The important thing I think is to have a slingshot that is comfortable to shoot accurately. Getting the right combo of accuracy and knockdown power is the magic bullet. If you can't pull it back or hit anything with it what does it matter if it shoots 300FPS?
Philly


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep and at that speed the bands last longer and they are more comfortable to shoot. The .375 lead at 185 FPS gives 6 FPE (foot pounds energy) and the 45 caliper at 175 FPS gives 8.84 FPE. That is adequate energy to kill rabbits and squirrels. -- Tex


I will start to work on a spreadsheet to convert most common types of ammo and Common Fps with the most common band setups to Joules and ft lbs of energy which is a more effective way to judge the skull crushing ability of a steel, lead or glass ball.
Expect a post in a week or so. I shall call this project "X"


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks for sharing man its good to know you don't have to use crazy heavey bands and weighted shoot to take down game


Have you seen my hunting vid? Hunting and Gathering it's called. I use that set-up all the time.
[/quote]

I have watched it a couple of times, its really inspired me to get out there and cook up some home caught stuff, it'll be a while though as I'm making sure I'm a **** crack shot before attempting...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

srs-45 said:


> Thanks for sharing man its good to know you don't have to use crazy heavey bands and weighted shoot to take down game


Have you seen my hunting vid? Hunting and Gathering it's called. I use that set-up all the time.
[/quote]

I have watched it a couple of times, its really inspired me to get out there and cook up some home caught stuff, it'll be a while though as I'm making sure I'm a **** crack shot before attempting...
[/quote]

Good on you SRS, nothing worse than the sick feeling when you hit something and it runs off. It happens and can't be helped sometimes. Practice and use proper eqiipment and stay within your comfort range on distance. It is tempting to shoot at game 30 and 40 yards away but unless you can shoot accurately at that range let it pass. Good luck on your first hunt. Keep us posted on your efforts.
Philly


----------

